# When talking about rex's and mini rex's whats



## renaelock (Apr 20, 2010)

I've seen a lot saying otter but I don't know if that means more than just black, the pattern or what. So, I'd like to know. thanks!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 20, 2010)

"Broken" refers to a color pattern: A colorin combination with white. In some parts of the world, the pattern is referred to a "butterfly" or "papillion".


----------



## renaelock (Apr 20, 2010)

I do understand what "broken" means but what is "otter"?


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 20, 2010)

*renaelock wrote: *


> I've seen a lot saying otter but I don't know if that means more than just black, the pattern or what. So, I'd like to know. thanks!


Here's a black otter mini-rex, picture taken at last year's NY State Fair: 







As I understand it, an "Otter" is defined as follows: the bunny is the basic color (black for black otters, brown for chocolate otters, etc.) and the belly, nostrils, eye circles, jowls, underside of the tail, inside of the ears, back of the fore feet and the inside of the hind feet and legs are more or less white.


----------



## Arwen (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep I have a black otter. As Mike said, her underside is white, rings around the eyes, etc. She also has a beautiful brown patch of color on the back of her neck.


----------



## pamnock (Apr 20, 2010)

*renaelock wrote: *


> I do understand what "broken" means but what is "otter"?



Opps - sorry, I had another thread on my mind LOL.

Otter is a rabbit with a solid body color, tan pattern markings & white surface color on the belly. The gene that causes the pattern is the tan pattern "At".


----------



## Debacus (Apr 20, 2010)

My avatar is a black otter, if you look on my website on this page http://www.barrowbunnies.com/id23.html 

you will see in greater detail black and blue otters.

hth

Debs


----------



## renaelock (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the information and pictures to go along. I have a clear understanding of what Otter means now. Thanks guys!!!


----------

